# Riding Your Motorcycle After It Was Repaired from An Accident



## jar546 (Dec 18, 2021)

I have reduced confidence in the bike since it had $10,800 worth of repairs after an accident that was not my fault.  I was hit by an F-150 2 months ago.  With a new front tire, wet roads and knowing the front end was completely rebuilt, I am being very cautious.  What has your experience been?


----------



## e hilton (Dec 18, 2021)

If you don’t mind me asking … what is the msrp for a new one?  $10k sounds like it should have been scrapped.


----------



## ICE (Dec 19, 2021)

jar546 said:


> I have reduced confidence in the bike since it had $10,800 worth of repairs after an accident that was not my fault.  I was hit by an F-150 2 months ago.  With a new front tire, wet roads and knowing the front end was completely rebuilt, I am being very cautious.  *What has your experience been?*




I’ve not run over any motorcycles with my Tundra.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 19, 2021)

e hilton said:


> If you don’t mind me asking … what is the msrp for a new one?  $10k sounds like it should have been scrapped.


$25K


----------



## Keystone (Dec 20, 2021)

10K In repairs is an easy add up for most new bikes.

For me, if it drives, corners, stops, starts as normal in dry & wet, stiffness/looseness, great done. Although I would seek compensation for depreciation.

  Any signs of driving issues that can not be rectified I’d unload it.


----------



## steveray (Dec 20, 2021)

I repaired my first totaled bike....It was fine up to 120mph-ish after the crash....I didn't need any more than that...


e hilton said:


> If you don’t mind me asking … what is the msrp for a new one?  $10k sounds like it should have been scrapped.


$10K is more like a regularly scheduled service on an Italian bike.....


----------



## Joe.B (Dec 20, 2021)

Sell it and buy a new one?


----------



## steveray (Dec 20, 2021)

My buddies 888 has to sit at the Westchester Ducati dealer outside for weeks waiting for normal service (when it doesn't see rain with him)...They sold like 6 of their superleggera bikes at that dealer...


----------



## tbz (Dec 20, 2021)

Since I grew up in a metal-shop, I have only purchased 1 new bike in my life, 1979 Honda XL250S and still have it, out of many I have owned.

The first recommendation I would suggest is going back to the shop that did all the repairs and asking to speak to the main tech that actually did the work and tell the boss you want just a few minutes with them to thank them and give them a gift card or tip, and be prepared to tip them no matter what they say.

Next, I would try to get them alone and just be forthright with them, you love the bike, your just not sure if you should trade it in and get another and ask if it was their bike, would you feel fine with it, I get it's safe, but I like to ride hard and fast, not the norm.

I have un-bent and rebuilt my fair share of frames over the decades, and some were fine and then some, well you get it.

Simply ask if it was your bike is the question...

If the majority of the issues were just parts swapped and the neck and frame stayed true, and no visible joint cracks had to be repaired.

I would say as long as it feels tight and like before the crash, your good, if not move on.

$25K is nothing to the cost of being in a wheelchair.

Good luck....


----------



## jar546 (Dec 20, 2021)

tbz said:


> Since I grew up in a metal-shop, I have only purchased 1 new bike in my life, 1979 Honda XL250L and still have it, out of many I have owned.
> 
> The first recommendation I would suggest is going back to the shop that did all the repairs and asking to speak to the main tech that actually did the work and tell the boss you want just a few minutes with them to thank them and give them a gift card or tip, and be prepared to tip them no matter what they say.
> 
> ...


Great info.
For the record, the day before I was to pick up the bike, I showed up with 5 boxes of pizza for the dealership.


----------



## MtnArch (Dec 20, 2021)

Gives new meaning to "greasing the skids", Jar!


----------



## tbz (Dec 20, 2021)

jar546 said:


> Great info.
> For the record, the day before I was to pick up the bike, I showed up with 5 boxes of pizza for the dealership.


Nice gesture but remember by then the important parts were done.

as my dad always reminded me, when in doubt, swap it out...


----------

